# Recommendations re Berlin letting agents?



## CarterUSM (May 1, 2013)

Hi

I am considering buying a property in Berlin to let out for the long term (at least 10 years), with a view to hopefully making a profit from price appreciation. The maximum amount I could spend would be €70,000.

Given the above, it is likely that most of the properties in my price range are likely to be one bedroom apartments. Presumably these properties would be suitable for single people or young couples looking for short-term accommodation.

With these considerations in mind, does anyone have any recommendations regarding letting agents in the area who specialise in this area of the market? Is it normal for agents in Germany to offer the full property management service similar to that offered by those in the UK ?

Finally, are there any other points which I should bear in mind when looking for a suitable letting agent?

Very many thanks in anticipation of your assistance.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

CarterUSM said:


> Hi
> 
> I am considering buying a property in Berlin to let out for the long term (at least 10 years), with a view to hopefully making a profit from price appreciation. The maximum amount I could spend would be €70,000.
> 
> Given the above, it is likely that most of the properties in my price range are likely to be one bedroom apartments.


You are too late, it is no longer possible to find anything in your price range where the rent would be sufficient to also cover the costs of an agent. 

Friends of a friend recently bought a one bedroom apartment in Berlin on a busy street for about 168k. They live in Berlin and will be taking care of everything themselves, which makes the investment worth considering. 

With 70k you could probably find something in Brandenburg that no one wants, however, renting it would be a nightmare and appreciation not guaranteed.


----------

